# Mealworms & Canaries?



## Helly2010

Hi there, 

I'm not usually on the avian forum, but I do keep (9) canaries :flrt:. 
My mum bought them Beaphar Insect food, which states that it can be given to canaries. Now, what I would like to know is this: Can they be given live mini mealworms, as these are in this feed. would this harm them in anyway?


Many thanks if you can help  :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly

are they eating the dried ones?
i feed big ones to my quails so i dont see why not?


----------



## Helly2010

pigglywiggly said:


> are they eating the dried ones?
> i feed big ones to my quails so i dont see why not?



They do seem to be - some of my little ones went straight for it after cleaning today. i thought I might put them in a dish and see! :lol2: Thanks for coming back to me - I can't see why not either, but wanted to check : victory:

Helen 
xx


----------



## corvid2e1

most finches do not just eat seed in the wild as many people assume, they will all eat the ocasional insect as well. some species seem to be more intrested than others, my canaries used to eat them but were not always all that bothered, where as my goldfinches would clear up as many as you could give them! often won't eat the whole thing, just crack the head like a seed and chew out all the guts. they enjoy it though, worth giving it a try, certanly won't do them any harm. Not insects, but mine also used to love a whole parsly plant, or other herb you can buy to grow. Just put the whole thing in with them and see how long it lasts!


----------

